# [htaccess] Problem mit URLS



## sterndi (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo!

Lang ist es her das ich hier was geschrieben habe.
Doch jetzt ist es wieder so weit 

Ich habe 2 Domains und 2 Unterverzeichnisse.

Domain1 soll mittels htaccess auf ein Unterverzeichnis leiten und die Domain2 auf das andere Verzeichniss.

Jetzt zu meinen Problem.

Es funktioniert einwandfrei nur wenn ich http://domain1.com/test/ eingebe bleibt das auch so.
Aber wenn ich folgendes eingebe: http://domain1.com/test kommt folgende ausgabe in der URL: http://domain1.com/unterverzeichnis/test/

Gibt es da eine möglichkeit das, das Unterverzeichniss nicht angezeigt wird sondern wiefolgt aufgelöst wird: http://domain1.com/test/

Mein derzeitiger Code für eine Domain:
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^(www\.)?domain1\.com [NC]
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ /domain1.com/$1 [L]


----------



## Gumbo (5. Juni 2008)

```
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^(www\.)?example\.com [NC]
RewriteRule !^example\.com/ /example.com%{REQUEST_URI} [L]
```


----------

